# what does "All Day" mean by PPV?



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

What does it mean when All Day is next to the PPV movie name?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

24 hours ... generally 5am to 5am ET but it is 24 hours from the time the first showing starts at or after 5am.
(Channels are staggered to start at 5am, 5:30am, 6am and 6:30am.)

Note: Some PPVs have specific digital rights rules that will allow you to record the program and watch it in a later 24 hour period within a certain length of time. These are marked "Limited Recording" when you choose to rent them and the specific term for each of these limited recording PPVs are on a screen before you commit to payment. Some PPVs allow unlimited storage and playback. For live viewing and non-DVRs see the "24 hours" statement above.


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

so you have access to it for the whole 24 hrs or it starts from the begining when your purchase it mo matter what time?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

0pusX said:


> so you have access to it for the whole 24 hrs or it starts from the begining when your purchase it mo matter what time?


You have access until the end of the day rented (unless the movie is recorded).

The end of the day being defined as the end of the 24 hour period from when the movie first started at or after 5am ET.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, what James said... as an example:

Rent an "all day" movie at 9am, you can watch it again at 11am or 1pm and so on... You can leave the channel tuned all day and watch the middle of it or the ending or wherever it happens to be at that time of the day.

As James noted, if you choose to DVR it... then 2 additional possibilities come about.

1. IF not a "limited recording" you can keep it indefinately and re-watch over and over months from now.

2. IF it is a "limited recording" then it usually has an expiration date several months from now. So you can wait a week or two or sometimes a month or two to start watching the recording.. once you start, however, the clock begins ticking 24 hours until you can no longer watch it. Within that 24 hour window, however, you can re-watch as many times as time allows.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

So what happens to a limited time rental if you move it to an EHD?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

4HiMarks said:


> So what happens to a limited time rental if you move it to an EHD?


It will, eventually, expire.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

4HiMarks said:


> So what happens to a limited time rental if you move it to an EHD?


Such movies actually have both an expiration timer and an expiration date. The timer is initiated when you first press Play, and most such movies have a 24 hour limit, after which, the movie remains on the hard drive, but you have to pay again if you want to watch it after that first 24 hour period.

The expiration date is the date when the movie will auto-delete. Ususally that date is 3-4 weeks in the future.

So, you could download a PPV movie to your DVR and let it sit for 2 weeks before watching it the first time, and never be charged for it until you press Play. Pressing Play allows you to watch that movie as much as you want for 24 hours. You could wait 3 days and press Play again, at which time you'd be charged a second rental fee, and would get another 24 hours to watch it as much as you wanted. After a few weeks, the DVR will delete the movie off your drive automatically, based on the expiration date.

If you were to have an expired movie on an inactive external drive, it would get auto-deleted as soon as you reconnected it to the DVR and got the DVR going.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd have to try it... but I thought limited-recording PPVs couldn't be moved to an external archive drive at all.


----------

